# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση "ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ"

## blueseacat

* 
Προσέκρουσε ξανά σε προβλήτα το «Πρέβελης»* 

                      Τετάρτη, 26 Μαΐου 2010 από το *www.zougla.gr* 

Ξανά προσέκρουσε σε  προβλήτα λιμανιού το πλοίο «Πρέβελης». Αυτή τη φορά, η πρόσκρουση συνέβη  το απόγευμα της Τρίτης κατά την άφιξή του στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς στη  Ρόδο.  Το πλοίο, προφανώς, λόγω κακού χειρισμού, προσέκρουσε στην  προβλήτα, δημιουργώντας απλώς αναστάτωση. Βλάβες δεν υπήρχαν, ούτε  τραυματισμοί επιβατών, γιΆ αυτό και το πλοίο απέπλευσε κανονικά για  Κάρπαθο. Δικαίως κάποιοι αναρωτιούνται «υπάρχει λιμάνι του Αιγαίου στο  οποίο το ''Πρέβελης'' δεν έχει προσκρούσει;».

----------


## despo

Επειδή έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη στους Ελληνες πλοιάρχους (αλλωστε δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο νυν πλοιαρχός του), έχω την εντύπωση οτι καποιο πρόβλημα πρεπει να αντιμετωπίζει το πλοίο, διότι έχει καταρρίψει πανελλήνιο ρεκορ προσκρούσεων και φυσικά δεν είναι δυνατό να τα ρίχνουμε ολα στα λιμάνια και στις ακατάλληλες καιρικές συνθήκες.

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχει σημασία να ονοματίσουμε τον Πλοίαρχο τώρα ή τον προηγούμενο. Η αλήθεια είναι μια. Το πλοίο είναι δύσκολο στην μανούβρα, δεν ακούει και αυτό δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον εκάστοτε καπετάνιο. Η κατάσταση αυτή υπήρχε ανέκαθεν, τώρα με την άγονο και τα περισσότερα λιμάνια το πρόβλημα είναι εντονότερο. Παλιά στην γραμμή Πειραιά -Ρέθυμνο έκανε 2 λιμάνια την ημέρα, μετέπειτα στην Παροναξία είχε 10 αφιξο-αναχωρήσεις. Τώρα στις άγονες έχει πολλές περισσότερες και σε δυσκολότερα λιμάνια εκτεθειμένα σε καιρούς και swells (κυρίως της Κάσου). Ίσως να μην είναι το καταλληλότερο πλοίο για τις άγονες. Μπορεί να είχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε μια γραμμή με λιγότερα λιμάνια πχ Πειραιά - Χίο Μυτιλήνη ή Πειραιά Δωδεκάνησα (στη θέση του Ιεράπετρα Λ). Υπόθεση είναι αυτή και προσωπική εκτίμηση.

----------


## karystos

Προσωπική εκτίμηση κάνεις αλλά είσαι μέσα. Δεν κάνουν όλα τα πλοία για όλες τις γραμμές. Στις επιδοτούμενες όμως δεν είναι το κριτίριο ποιό πλοίο είναι κατάλληλο, αλλά ποιό πλοίο περισσεύει στον καθένα. Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ αν δεν έπαιρνε την άγονη ήταν άχρηστο από τη στιγμή που στο Ρέθυμνο δεν έβγαινε λόγω μικρής κίνησης. Ή εν πάση περιπτώσει από τη στιγμή που τα λεφτά της επιδότησης είναι περισσότερα. Από εκεί και ύστερα όσοι ξέρουν λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα ήξεραν και ότι θα αρχίσει τα κοπανήματα - ασχέτως πλοιάρχου - επειδή οι KaMeWes του λειτουργούν τέλος πάντων ιδόμορφα ή ανομοιόμορφα - για να το πούμε ευγενικά. Αυτό ήταν γνωστό στον Πειραιά πριν το πλοίο πάει στο διαγωνισμό για τις άγονες, αλλά φυσικά ήταν άγνωστο στην επιτροπή, που ασχολείται με το μετοχολόγιο, τη φορολογική ενημερότητα, κι αν ο μάγειρας φτιάχνει καλό κοκκινιστό, αλλά δεν ασχολείται με το Π.Α. του πλοίου και διάφορες άλλες τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. Όσο είχε δυο λιμάνια όλα κι όλα το πράγμα παλευότανε. Τώρα στις στρούγκες άντε να δέσεις άμα έχει λίγο καιρουδάκι και πάνω στο ρεμέτζο η μία KaMeWa σου βγει ψόφια. Το βαπόρι ξεπέφτει, κουνάς το μαραφέτι στο πρόσω ή στο ανάποδα, για να το κρατήσεις, παίρνεις κουκουνάρια, η άγκυρα ξεσέρνει στις πλάκες, πλωριό κάβο δεν μπορείς να δώσεις επειδή δεν υπάρχει ντόκος, οπότε τι θα κάνεις; Θα κοπανήσεις. Και παλι καλά δηλαδή που καταφέρνουν και τα κοπανήματα είναι μικρά και δεν γίνονται ζημιές. Κατόρθωμα είναι του καπετάνιου.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Πρόσκρουση του πλοίου «Πρέβελης» στον προβλήτα της Σητείας* _          (Φωτογραφία:            Eurokinissi          )        _ 

Προτείνετέ το *0*Προσθέστε την είδηση στις «ειδήσεις μου» Ακούστε την είδηση Μεγαλύτερη γραμματοσειρά Μικρότερη γραμματοσειρά Η είδηση σε PDF Εκτύπωση Αποστολή 




*Αθήνα*
Στον προβλήτα της Σητείας προσέκρουσε το βράδυ του Σαββάτου το επιβατηγό-οχηματωγό πλοίο «Πρέβελης» κατά τη διαδικασία του κατάπλου. Δεν αναφέρθηκαν τραυματισμοί.

Από την πρόσκρουση του πλοίου προκλήθηκε μικρή στρέβλωση στο ζωνάρι κάτω από τον καταπέλτη.

Το πλοίο, με 207 επιβάτες, εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από τον Πειραιά και τελικό προορισμό τη Ρόδο. 

Από την οικεία λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε προσωρινά ο απόπλους. 

Το πλοίο αφού επιθεωρηθεί από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα θα συνεχίσει κανονικά το ταξίδι του για Κάσο, Κάρπαθο, Διαφάνη, Χάλκη και Ρόδο.
Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------

